# Mast cell



## Hunterlenny (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a beautiful Golden who will be 7 in March. He had had 2 surgeries on his back and has aggressive cancer cells and now has 6 more lumps inoperable. He is on antihistamines and pepcid. We are basically going day by day. Wondering if others out there have had similiar experiences (i hope not). He is such a nice dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I am sorry about your boy. 

Are you working with an Oncologist?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and your sweet boy are having to deal with this. If you click on the search and Advanced and put mast cell in quotation marks there are quite a few threads. I'm not sure if a copied search link will work but here it is








Search results for query: "Mast cell"







www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My boy, who will be 12 at the end of this month, was diagnosed with mast cell in August, 2019. We opted against surgery because of the locations of his masses. We've had him on the benedryl/pepcid protocol since that time. Like you, we're going day to day. To date, he is doing fine. He continues to go for 2 walks a day, he's eating well and still playing. 

Sending good thoughts to your boy and hope he has many more years with his family.


----------



## Hunterlenny (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes we have had a consult - vert aggressive with lumps coming up quickly. We are not going chemo route at this time.


cwag said:


> I am so sorry you and your sweet boy are having to deal with this. If you click on the search and Advanced and put mast cell in quotation marks there are quite a few threads. I'm not sure if a copied search link will work but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou. I cant believe it is happening.


----------



## Hunterlenny (Feb 9, 2021)

Laurie said:


> My boy, who will be 12 at the end of this month, was diagnosed with mast cell in August, 2019. We opted against surgery because of the locations of his masses. We've had him on the benedryl/pepcid protocol since that time. Like you, we're going day to day. To date, he is doing fine. He continues to go for 2 walks a day, he's eating well and still playing.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to your boy and hope he has many more years with his family. He is our 3rd golden and i had never heard of this before.


Thankyou for responding. This diagnosis makes me so sad. He is on the same meds so hoping he stays well for awhile longer. They are such a part of the family and he seems so young.


----------

